

Python 3.2.1 released - Garbage
http://www.python.org/download/releases/3.2.1

======
Garbage
Highlights of the release:

* numerous improvements to the unittest module

* PEP 3147, support for .pyc repository directories

* PEP 3149, support for version tagged dynamic libraries

* PEP 3148, a new futures library for concurrent programming

* PEP 384, a stable ABI for extension modules

* PEP 391, dictionary-based logging configuration

* an overhauled GIL implementation that reduces contention

* an extended email package that handles bytes messages

* a much improved ssl module with support for SSL contexts and certificate hostname matching

* a sysconfig module to access configuration information

* additions to the shutil module, among them archive file support

* many enhancements to configparser, among them mapping protocol support

* improvements to pdb, the Python debugger

* countless fixes regarding bytes/string issues; among them full support for a bytes environment (filenames, environment variables)

* many consistency and behavior fixes for numeric operations

Full list of What’s New In Python 3.2 -
<http://docs.python.org/dev/whatsnew/3.2.html>

~~~
kbd
This is completely unhelpful. All of those are changes for 3.2, not 3.2.1.
3.2.1 is a minor bugfix release.

Source control has a changelog for 3.2.1 specifically[1] but I didn't see it
posted anywhere outside of Mercurial.

[1] <http://hg.python.org/cpython/file/v3.2.1/Misc/NEWS>

